# QLD - not telling you where.(part 1 added)



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Cracker report mate. Are you serious did Dave actually get a job?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry must have missed who does your teeth whitening and nose hair plucking. :lol: 
Cracker report and a couple of thumper bass.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Haha, nice lip grips...

On a serious note please Steven, whats up with the fish?

Big buggers, did you guys clip the tails or is it just some random tail bleeding occurance? (Or just reminance of?)

You make me laugh these days.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Those fish are ridiculously huge... Im green with envy. Im assuming this is in the Brisbane river or at least one of its tributarys.
One question what gear do you use to tame these monsters; rod and line class etc.....


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

You need to plug the camp oven mate!
56cm, what a horse. Did you guys lose many to snags?

Went into BCF this afternnon, apparently one of the customers says he caught a 68cm bass near my place :lol: (I pulled a mega carp from there yesterday, maybe he was confused).


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome report, awesome fish.
Cant wait to see a pic of the "unicorn"


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Just a bit upstream (Girl Guides ;-) ). Got a few bass to approx 45, been a few over 50 caught as well. Snags are everywhere, gotta love the cheap spinners.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Holymoly big fish but terrible looking specimens though...must be a whole lot of food and some big spawns a few years ago for some to survive to maximum size or are they stocked fish from the dams?


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

StevenM said:


> Before I go too much further I better slip a few things in. Had this bloke Mal show me these things once. You know the bloke, sells flipper yaks. He likes these.
> 
> !
> 
> ...


Thanks for those Steven. Just a couple would have been sufficient...the last few were a little uncomfortable.
Oh and if you don't mind....the things we sell are known as flipper/flapper yaks.


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome fish! It's a pity the photos are ruined by a rubbish trip report. That takes big noting and story telling to an all new level. But then again, I'm not a Pro Fisherman. I think I'll give part 2 a miss.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

The fish looked long and skinny like they had been stretched. Photo shop would explain it because you didn't look your usual svelte self Steve.. Sorry Dave and Fitzy, didn't mean to offend either of you :!: :!: :!:


----------

